# Interrupteur double Netatmo Legrand



## LYNEUS (16 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,

Voulant connecter quelques interrupteurs afin de pouvoir allumer la lumière à ma chienne quand je rentre et qu'il fait nuit je me suis donc tourné vers le starter Pack Celiane with Netatmo de Legrand.
J'ai déjà un interrupteur simple avec micromodule qui me sert sur un autre interrupteur qui fonctionne parfaitement bien.
J'ai acheté un interrupteur double et à ma grande surprise il est sans fil et ne possède pas de micromodule.
Le voici :




Il ne possède donc pas de fils et n'existe pas en filaire comme l'interrupteur simple.

Voici mon installation :




Avez-vous une solution pour connecter cet interrupteur double afin de le contrôler avec l'application homekit.
Pensez-vous qu'avec ma prise en bas je peu amener un fil terre jusqu'à l'interrupteur afin d'y ajouter 2 micromodules pour faire fonctionner l'interrupteur connecté ?

Merci d'avance, j'espère avoir été clair, n'hésitez pas si vous avez besoin d'infos complémentaires  :jap:


----------

